# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  cfmail avec AR

## Fabienduceps

slt,

j'utilise un cfmail dans mon appli mais j'aimerais qu'une demande d'accus de rception soit demand  chaque envoi de mail. Est ce possible ?  ::koi:: 

Si oui comment ?  ::ange:: 

merci d'avance

----------


## benji54190

je sais que c'est possible, mais je n'ais pas compris la technique dsl fab  ::roll::

----------


## Fabienduceps

benji -----> ::sm::  ::traine::

----------


## marseillais13

```

```

peut etre sa  ::roll:: 

 ::fessee::  ::rire::

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

si tu utilises cfmail alors tu sais qu'il existe une balise cfmailparam pour ajouter  des paramtres (champ dans l'entte) de ton courriel.

Je t'invite  lire la documentation de cfmailparam et de chercher sur internet le champ demandant la confirmation de lecture ou d'envoi.

----------


## Fabienduceps

yop merci

----------

